# Shun is offering free sharpening again on their knives.



## oivind_dahle (May 13, 2012)

http://www.kershawknives.com/warranty.php?brand=kershaw

For those who wants to know


----------



## Crothcipt (May 13, 2012)

I'm sure they had to many complaints, send backs because of this.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2012)

That appears is if it's for warranty work. They still show their new sharpening service Perfect Edge as the place to send knives that just need sharpening. 

http://www.kershawknives.com/faq.php?brand=shun

http://kaiusaltd.com/sharpening.php?brand=shun



> *What's the best way to sharpen my knives?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for info Dave. 

Do I recall correctly that you offer free sharpening on your knives?
Anyway, who the hell buys shun?


----------



## bieniek (May 13, 2012)

I know at least five that bought them to actually use them, not to pay a grand and slice one lemon a week. 

And just like you they bought a knife because of the looks. Degustimus.


----------



## Twistington (May 13, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Thanks for info Dave.
> 
> Do I recall correctly that you offer free sharpening on your knives?
> Anyway, who the hell buys shun?



So your intention with this thread was not to lure shun owners out of the dark?


----------



## SpikeC (May 13, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> http://www.kershawknives.com/warranty.php?brand=kershaw
> 
> For those who wants to know



No they're not.


----------



## steeley (May 13, 2012)

the service shun dole's out



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Mats (May 13, 2012)

I like the Shun knives. At least they offer lefty versions that are easy to get. I can get them reasonably sharp and they look good so I plan on still using them. I prefer them over my Henckels so that's where I'm at right now. Even when I get the Mori KS, I plan to still use the Shun lefty Santoku for smaller jobs so...


----------



## SpikeC (May 13, 2012)

Oh no, you must sell all of the knives that are not in style! You don't want to be seen as less than a trendsetter, do you?
:newhere:


----------



## Mats (May 13, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Oh no, you must sell all of the knives that are not in style! You don't want to be seen as less than a trendsetter, do you?
> :newhere:



Haha, ok. My Henckel's, even if it's not a poplular brand here, it has sentimental value as it was a gift long ago when I purchased my first apartment. Now that I kinda know how to sharpen it, it's sharper than brand new. Good for cutting less delicate stuff and sits in a sheath under my prep area. Still like the Shun's but looking to invest in a custom left gyuto.


----------



## Lefty (May 14, 2012)

Henckels are great dirty work knives, but as you seem to know, they lose their edge quickly and are a fair bit chunkier than our preferred j-knives. 
Shun seems to put out a prettygood product, but the prices are higher than what we feel they should go for. However, they are easily available, you can try them out in person, and as you mentioned, the left-handed versions are not impossible to find. 
Keep using them and enjoying them, no matter what the "haters" have to say. One thing I don't often read in KKF is, YMMV. Everyone is different and s good product ca be a great product for some, while a great product might not suit them, and it quickly becomes an average product to that person.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 14, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Henckels are great dirty work knives, but as you seem to know, they lose their edge quickly and are a fair bit chunkier than our preferred j-knives.
> Shun seems to put out a prettygood product, but the prices are higher than what we feel they should go for. However, they are easily available, you can try them out in person, and as you mentioned, the left-handed versions are not impossible to find.
> Keep using them and enjoying them, no matter what the "haters" have to say. One thing I don't often read in KKF is, YMMV. Everyone is different and s good product ca be a great product for some, while a great product might not suit them, and it quickly becomes an average product to that person.



+1

I still have a Wusthof Ikon Classic 2 that always surprises me with how well it performs and how comfortable it is to hold. I use it for the real tough jobs that my J-Knives shy away from irate1: .


----------



## Justin0505 (May 14, 2012)

The factory edge on my old shun elite sg2 was and still is a bench mark for factory edges for me. It's a tricky steel to sharpen and the edge that shun put on it was both sharp and durable. Ironically, it's a big part of what made me get more heavily into sharpening and consequently into "cooler" / non-shun knives. Say what you will about value and bang-for-the buck, blah blah blah, they are not bad knives, Shun does an excellent job standing behind the warranty (even in cases of operator error) and if their sharpening service is as good as their factory edge, I can see plenty of reasons why someone would buy them.


----------

